# Worst Website



## TechAndrew (Jun 24, 2016)

What is the worst, most shocking website you've been to (either by accident or not by accident)?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2016)

4chan


----------



## zoogie (Jun 24, 2016)

https://miiverse.nintendo.net/


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2016)

DS-Scene


----------



## zoogie (Jun 24, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> DS-Scene


Oh no, that's @p1ngpong's favorite site


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2016)

http://www.angelfire.com/super/badwebs/


----------



## Xanthe (Jun 24, 2016)

http://www.ratemypoo.com/
I've actually been to the Deep Web and seen some...pretty bad stuff....Does that count?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> 4chan


8chan is worse imo


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Jun 24, 2016)

Cryptic *** I won't say more.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 24, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> 4chan


Weaksauce


Tomato Hentai said:


> 8chan is worse imo


Doubleweaksauce


----------



## Wellington2k (Jun 24, 2016)

The literal weirdest site I've seen:
http://babydowbabyadoption.moonfruit.com/#


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Weaksauce
> 
> Doubleweaksauce


all of them are cancer. heh


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 24, 2016)

There was something where other men would rate your dick after you upload a picture.
It was suspicious.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2016)

Tumblr is also pretty fucked, I should've mentioned that first instead.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Tumblr is also pretty fucked, I should've mentioned that first instead.


Totally.


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Jun 24, 2016)

Dollars bbs.


----------



## JustAKirby (Jun 24, 2016)

http://poopsenders.com/
I can't even......


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 24, 2016)

Tumblr is pretty fucked. 4chan is weird because its self aware. It may be fucked up, but because it knows it is it almost becomes a self parody at times and will mock itself. Some boards are worse than others with /b/ being pure cancer and some of the others being pretty decent. Tumblr on the other hand confuses me. It has its normal sane parts like any other site, but the hardcore Tumblrina crowd is quite possibly the most degenerate thing I have ever seen. They create ridiculous radical bullshit, and worst of all they actually believe it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Tumblr is pretty fucked. 4chan is weird because its self aware. It may be fucked up, but because it knows it is it almost becomes a self parody at times and will mock itself. Some boards are worse than others with /b/ being pure cancer and some of the others being pretty decent. Tumblr on the other hand confuses me. It has its normal sane parts like any other site, but the hardcore Tumblrina crowd is quite possibly the most degenerate thing I have ever seen. They create ridiculous radical bullshit, and worst of all they actually believe it.


I used to be a hardcore Tumblrina. Now I'm the exact opposite.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 24, 2016)

www.neogaf.com/forum/

The people who post there, the sheer animosity and amount of trolling, the vibe I get from there, I don't get it, I really don't


----------



## CreAtor135 (Jun 24, 2016)

http://starmen.net/cult/



CuLT


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2016)

http://utaforum.net/


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 24, 2016)

Buzzfeed is the cancerous tumor of the internet.


----------



## Trolling (Jun 24, 2016)

Vine. A website full of stupid content.
Deeez nuts, damn daniel ext


----------



## Vappy (Jun 24, 2016)

Spoiler



https://www.gbatemp.com/


Depends in what way you mean 'worst'. Talking content, rotten.com comes to mind, big gore warning for anyone curious. You don't have to look very far for that kind of stuff. 
Design, maybe timecube, and there was a badly manually written site for I think a laundry service or something that missed some style tags so the font size would gradually increase as you went further down the page, until single letters were taking up the entire screen.


----------



## The Cringe (Jun 24, 2016)

This one from recent news reports like the following one:

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/locals-up-in-arms-over-new-fetish-store-in-illinois-town/

And on a related note, GBabyTemp:  a place for all of the whiny entitled users from GBATemp to hang out!

(cringes at this homebrew idea)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I used to be a hardcore Tumblrina. Now I'm the exact opposite.


Really? You? Can't imagine....

also http://runthegauntlet.org/ (VERY NSFW)


----------



## hiten (Jun 24, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> www.neogaf.com/forum/
> 
> The people who post there, the sheer animosity and amount of trolling, the vibe I get from there, I don't get it, I really don't



Try Gamefaqs board, it's worse.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 24, 2016)

zoogie said:


> Oh no, that's @p1ngpong's favorite site


Mine too, even if it's been long dead and it smells, I still hold it in my heart.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 24, 2016)

Vine
BuzzFeed
Reddit
Any porn site
Some YouTubers
GameFAQs

also if anyone mentions mine I will hang them by the neck and burn them to the stake


----------



## chaosrunner (Jun 24, 2016)

loli vids on hentaiheven


----------



## Red9419 (Jun 24, 2016)

chaosrunner said:


> loli vids on hentaihAven


But those are my favorite


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 24, 2016)

some obscure website that even google don't know


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (Jun 24, 2016)

gbatemp.net


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 24, 2016)

Yahoo, aol, twitter, myspace, facebook, microsoft, skype, hotmail, instagram, tumblr.


----------



## AnonDragon (Jun 24, 2016)

Public entities and public services websites (well, at least those here in this country... they have poor design, are very user unfriendly, have lot's of database problems, insecurity, sh**ty servers, make simple things complicated, too hard to find stuff, etc.)


----------



## Touko White (Jun 24, 2016)

All those kitchen spam websites. TheKawaiiDesu's seen one of them...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 24, 2016)

Tough choice. Guess BuzzFeed.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Really? You? Can't imagine....


I once got triggered because someone disagreed with me on something related to Pokemon Bank. There was other shit too, but I can't think of much else right now.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 25, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Vine
> BuzzFeed
> Reddit
> Any porn site
> ...


Touko's shitty website.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2016)

Ogrish.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 25, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/forums/3ds-homebrew-development-and-emulators.275/


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 25, 2016)

Keemstar's twitter


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 25, 2016)

http://dustindiamond.com


----------



## JudyDoots92 (Jun 25, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> http://utaforum.net/


Um really?
Where else can you find a demo of a Donald Trump voice synthesizer?!
(JUST WATCH)


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2016)

Tumblr, the entire site is cancer and just hinders the LGBT+


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 25, 2016)

I genuinely once saw a man, sitting in a dirty, dark room, slowly insert his entire, bald, fucking head into a woman's clearly distended and abused vagina while the camera shook subtly.
So... wherever I saw_ that_ nightmare fuel is my vote.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2016)

JudyDoots92 said:


> Um really?
> Where else can you find a demo of a Donald Trump voice synthesizer?!
> (JUST WATCH)



Overall the site sucks. It seems like nearly everyone in the UTAU/vocalsynth community is always salty.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 25, 2016)

This one.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> http://gbatemp.net/forums/3ds-homebrew-development-and-emulators.275/





gudenaurock said:


> This one.





wiiu more like pee u said:


> gbatemp.net





Vappy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gbatemp.com/


Hipsters 

cmon u guys are addicted admit it


----------



## Touko White (Jun 25, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Touko's shitty website.


don't judge by our forum software


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 25, 2016)

Touko White said:


> don't judge by our forum software


Still shitty. :/


----------



## Touko White (Jun 25, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Still shitty. :/


half the members seem to be from the temp mate.
http://www.101gamers.com/?page=profile&id=56


----------



## Chaos_1152 (Jun 25, 2016)

It just bug's me - It's a off site version of a forum that used to be on tvtropes. Got banned there for no reason since a mod admitted they made up a reason to ban me. Including how stuck up & ego tripping the users are.

Reddit - Hate that place allot sub's are filled either with immature assholes or power tripping mod's.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 25, 2016)

The Young Turks, FemFrequency and MovieBob but these aren't websites but rather YouTube channels.

EDIT: Added Feminist Frequency (it definitely needs to be part of that list!).


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 25, 2016)

youtube.com and 101gamers


----------



## Touko White (Jun 25, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> youtube.com and 101gamers


the second site really sucks. they aren't even a gaming website they're just general chat shit now. what a fucking derpboard. and the owner is just a guy that advertises a lot.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 25, 2016)

Touko White said:


> the second site really sucks. they aren't even a gaming website they're just general chat shit now. what a fucking derpboard. and the owner is just a guy that advertises a lot.


"guy" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "Guy"
well then


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2016)

Touko White said:


> the second site really sucks. they aren't even a gaming website they're just general chat shit now. what a fucking derpboard. and the owner is just a guy that advertises a lot.


Truth be told, yeah.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Truth be told, yeah.


that is the point, I'm trying to get a ban


----------



## mgrev (Jun 25, 2016)

http://hyperoperatedtech.com/
tumblr isn't that bad of a website, but the member are fucking cancer


----------



## Chaos_1152 (Jun 26, 2016)

Beyond the lampshade - a sister version to ijbm but much more shit & was made when SA banned tvtropes mock threads since they got out of hand. Left there when a few users started harassing me over a made up ban on ijbm like as if it was any of there business, Seen them snap at users when they question the site/regular users and more. What i find funny is how many say they hate TVtropes but are active users there. like one who i used have lot's PM's with before telling him get lost after only giving me PM's to get info out of me is still a staff member of that sites music sub forum.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 27, 2016)

I only visit 8chan for 2 certain boards. One beginning with /t and the other beginning with /c. 
But personally I believe reddit is an awful site.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Jun 27, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> But personally I believe reddit is an awful site.



I must admit i've never really 100% understood Reddit, however it certainly had some useful sections with knowledgeable people on Computing related subjects such as /r/sysadmin/, /r/DataHoarder/ and /r/homelab/ for example.

/r/friendsafari/ is great for getting other people Friend Safari on Pokemon X / Y.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2016)

gbatemp.net This is THE WORST website you could over go to...wait.


----------



## jDSX (Jun 27, 2016)

Gametrailers (failures) forum- good god back when it was a thing, was just bad no help from any users and trolls galore bad staff etc. If the reason they closed it down was because of the forums turning to shite then they have my condolences. God awful. 

RPG codex- I dare you to be a member and stay sane for a hour over there. Let me put it to you this way; think gfaqs but with snobby eiltest whores and so called "freedom of speech" that goes on there on a daily bases it's more than cancer it's like 4chan 2.0


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 2, 2016)

http://dongpirate.esy.es/


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 2, 2016)

Well. I'm not going to link it here, but I've seen some pretty.... disturbing stuff.

Something I recently got wrong though - I went to visit 4chan... and.... Kind of typed the wrong extension....


I guess you can guess what.


----------



## TechAndrew (Jul 2, 2016)

I didn't expect to see this thread with 4 pages of disgusting websites.
Anyway... I've been to 4chan myself. I'll just say that I regret doing that.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 2, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Tumblr is also pretty fucked, I should've mentioned that first instead.


it's good for pron , thats about it


----------



## Ray Koopa (Jul 2, 2016)

lolshock
nuff said


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 2, 2016)

Andrew21 said:


> I didn't expect to see this thread with 4 pages of disgusting websites.
> Anyway... I've been to 4chan myself. I'll just say that I regret doing that.


the wrong 4chan? Or the right one?


----------



## Ray Koopa (Jul 2, 2016)

There's a "right" 4chan?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 2, 2016)

Ray Koopa said:


> There's a "right" 4chan?


well... let's say, if you get the domain extension wrong, you arrive at a porn site.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 2, 2016)

GameFaqs' boards and especially the Wii U board are awful with tons of fanboys only praising it and then when someone says something differently they feel the need to defend Nintendo as if they're being paid for it. Some of the users are pretty great because it was thanks to a couple of them I decided to get this or that game.


----------



## Ray Koopa (Jul 2, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> well... let's say, if you get the domain extension wrong, you arrive at a porn site.


That's not much worse than having the right extension


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2016)

Ray Koopa said:


> That's not much worse than having the right extension


Depends on the board you go to.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 2, 2016)

Ray Koopa said:


> That's not much worse than having the right extension


it was... unexpected though.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 2, 2016)

BuzzFeed, Tumblr,  and 4chan.


----------



## NORBIN (Jul 3, 2016)

Facebook and pretty much every other social media platform that follows after it.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 3, 2016)

Any website featuring pony faggots.


----------



## Engert (Jul 3, 2016)

Gbatemp.net.

It's like watching a B-rated movie.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 3, 2016)

NORBIN said:


> Facebook and pretty much every other social media platform that follows after it.


People really take all the "like" and comments very seriously and that's not just online but also in real life. I couldn't careless about Facebook, yes, I have an account there but that's more to check news posted by IGN (I know they're not great but oh well) and competitions.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 4, 2016)

https://skyfire.vimeocdn.com/146765...21461/173217264/video/559464323/playlist.m3u8 open in vlc


----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 4, 2016)

Nintenboard. Banned from it for 'talking shit behind the owner's back and abusing CSS'.

The first bit implies it didn't happen on Nintenboard, so that's not a real reason, you don't ban for offsite activity. I did mess with CSS by changing body to display:none on staff profiles and a rainbow one on others. That was dealt with a tempban already and that was also the only time I abused it.

He banned another user for offsite activity ('being immature on other boards') too then replaced the reason with 'sigh'.

(The owner is cderp4/xKitten aka the shitposter on my last site.)


----------



## NightScript (Oct 9, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/entry/my-experience-with-that-iso-site.11686/


----------



## Chary (Oct 9, 2016)

Anyone say Buzzfeed yet?


----------



## Touko White (Oct 9, 2016)

Chary said:


> Anyone say Buzzfeed yet?


Think I did somewhere.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 9, 2016)

Tumblr.


----------



## Touko White (Oct 9, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Tumblr.


tbh anything yahoo owns turns to shit.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2016)

Touko White said:


> tbh anything yahoo owns turns to shit.


Tumblr is shit, regardless of who owns it


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 9, 2016)

Touko White said:


> tbh anything yahoo owns turns to shit.


It's not even the company that owns it. It's the community around it that's shit. The site is the worst of the  extreme Left that makes a mockery of Liberal ideas, Equality, the LGBT(Mostly the T.) They made the world around them into men hating, trans* wannabes, SJW bullshits!


----------



## brigcaster (Oct 9, 2016)

Those two subreddits:

https://www.reddit.com/r/nintendo/
https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2016)

brigcaster said:


> Those two subreddits:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nintendo/
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/


but the BEST subreddit is /r/ooer


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 9, 2016)

GameFAQs.


----------



## brigcaster (Oct 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> but the BEST subreddit is /r/ooer


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2016)

Any site revolving around a fanbase, like furrys, bronys, etc. Buzzfeed also.


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 9, 2016)

To me, I think the worst sites are those bait sites whose names are like a single letter different from a popular site(oogle, yotube etc). Hate those sites.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> To me, I think the worst sites are those bait sites whose names are like a single letter different from a popular site(oogle, yotube etc). Hate those sites.


oogle.com redirected me to some trading site
yotube.com to a fake survey for telus internet users
yaho.com actually redirects to yahoo.com
twiter.com doesn't exist


----------



## Thunder Kai (Oct 9, 2016)

gbatemp.net
Don't hate me pls


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2016)

Thunder Kai said:


> gbatemp.net
> Don't hate me pls


gbatemp.com redirects to an article on some parenting website


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> oogle.com redirected me to some trading site
> yotube.com to a fake survey for telus internet users
> yaho.com actually redirects to yahoo.com
> twiter.com doesn't exist


but twtier.com exists


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> but twtier.com exists


And it redirects me to...


Spoiler











Uh, no thanks.


----------



## Fatih120 (Oct 9, 2016)

4Chan, or Encyclopedia Dramatica.
No matter if those are jokes or not - even considering the things they do are horrid.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> gbatemp.com redirects to an article on some parenting website


On mobile it redirects to the play store entry for twitter


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2016)

Fatih120 said:


> 4Chan, or Encyclopedia Dramatica.
> No matter if those are jokes or not - even considering the things they do are horrid.


The internet wouldn't be the same without 4chan, though.
Also, isn't Enc. Dramatica only for documenting the stupid shit people do?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> The internet wouldn't be the same without 4chan, though.
> Also, isn't Enc. Dramatica only for documenting the stupid shit people do?


Enc Dramatica is a fun read once in a while. They produce over the top entries about people. Really fun.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Enc Dramatica is a fun read once in a while. They produce over the top entries about people. Really fun.


I mainly read the pages about DeviantArt members like AkaiDalia on there.


----------



## lefthandsword (Oct 9, 2016)

Not saying anything about a specific website but I think content farms (Taboola, Outbrain etc.) are cancer of the internet.


----------



## Fatih120 (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah but ED is pretty toxic
Call me a baby if you want but its true :/


----------

